# Composting Toilets



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ideal for BOL or Off the Grid living where water is an issue 
http://www.envirolet.com/models.html


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

http://humanurehandbook.com/humanure_toilet.html

Better and cheaper


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Our outside toilet is humanure. We'll keep our stinking, disgusting septic tank (can you tell I don't like them  ) to keep the powers that be happy but will always have humanure as well.


----------

